# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r3 - More secured devices and features!

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 r3 - More secured devices and features !* 
- Main
 DownloadAgent version 1816 supported and tested on all supported SoC.
 Fixed some memory leaks
 Connection level revised 
- MemoryTool
 Fixed multi-selection
 GPT init revised
 Preloader init revised 
- Service
 Repair Security revised. Fixed issues with some Meizu and other models. 
- Core 
  Optimized different agents versions support ( DA16xx line )   
  EMIDB updated
  Hint/Error explain module updated
  Activated SymLinks - allow reduce boot base size by redirecting diffirent brand/models if they have same base
  BootHelper ( stage 1 of 3 ) activated - hints/explanation of boot sequnce and correct file selection
  MT6758 support under test
  MT6771 support under test
  MT6765 support under test 
- Flasher
  Show Preloader HW compatibility when load firmware in flash tab
  Fixed file selection order - if SW package contain mixed types - secure will be selected by default 
- FW reader 
  New types of firmwares supported
  Scatter creation optimized for some SoC 
- New models included
  Limited Alcatel support 
  Limited Gionee support
  Limited Wiko support
  Limited Tecno support
  And diffirent other models
  Some other basic "generic" secure devices support optimized
  NAND devices on MT6570 moved to separate mode ( under base ) - FACTORY   for ONLY FACTORY-provided FW flashing, INFINITY - for all rest   operations 
Known issues/warnings/info :
 1. [NAND on MT6570] v1712,v1736 loader packages NOT SHOULD BE USED! Since they have ftl/ecc errors!
 In result you will give read/write FW errors and rest problems at all.
 Recommend use v1724 for FACTORY FW flashing, v18xx line for Infinity FW Flash Read and Write
 2. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases "stuck on logo" devices can be fixed only via FFU (whole flash) format!
 3. [MEMORY TOOL] Partitions state on MEMORY TOOL will be empty in MT6570 NAND phones, it is normal and cannot be fixed.
 Read-Write data, which you want, ignore "EMPTY" states.
 4. ADL checksum MAY NOT WORK CORRECT on MT6570 NAND devices! Result - stuck after system/userdata partition flashing
 5. FileSystem flashing on some SBC-enabled devices ( except   SYSTEM/CACHE/USER ) may fail! Solution - exclude them from flashing   list.
 6. Cheap MT6739 devices require BATTERY REMOVING after EVERY operation in most cases!
 7. Meizu support is limited by Preloader Level ( No BROM SLA ) - you   must UNTICK "PMT Update" and "PRELOADER" partition from flashing list!
 8. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases device MAY DEAD after flashing! Make sure you have TESTED firmware version!
 If you have download FW from internet/other source - make sure it   preloader CONTAIN 3 EMI record! Preloader jc45btlc with 2 records KILL   SOME DEVICE TO UNRECOVERABLE STATE!!!
 Preloader info shown now during FW load. 
Credits :
 gracy_elec   - different useful files contribution
 kamal_singla - testing and useful files contribution 
 merujeffrey  - useful files contribution and report logs  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 13 years (2005 - 2018) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

